
How the tech industry is a virus - davewiner
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/15/the-tech-industry-is-a-virus/
======
fbea
Now there's a business in iPhone firewalls.

~~~
bob_poekert
Not if Apple has anything to say about it.

